# Can someone help me???



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a dilemma and am hoping someone here has some advice to help me out. I recently adopted a puppy from a neighbor who was mistreating her. She was about 3 months old with no shots, no vet records and they adopted her to "breed" her. They were leaving her outside all the time crying, rain or shine it was heartbreaking. They paid 75 bucks for her (or at least that is what they told me) and turned around 2 weeks after I offered to take her from them and charged me 200. When I got her from them they had the nerve to tell us that they were weening her off puppy food and feeding her table scraps!!!! UMMMMM if you don't have the money to even feed a dog why would you get one??? With no shots I am shocked she had no worms from table scraps!!!! I took her for her first shots and bought her all goodies and toys. In total cost me 400 bucks that day but what the hell I saved a life. Now my friend that lives in the house, (it is a 3 family house) advised my boyfriend that they got another dog!!!!!! Is there anyone I can call and tell??? I just don't want a puppy to die in the hands of these animals, nor do I want them to breed it and add to the over population of dogs!!!! I attached pictures of my cutie patooty!!! The top 2 are from the day I got her all skinny. The 2 grass ones are her now and the other 2 are from the day we got her...


----------



## PaxsonsParents (Jun 30, 2009)

That's so horrible. i was wondering the same thing. i drive past this house everyday on my way to work and they have 4 dog crates built in their yard. They keep the dogs crated up all day (i'm assuming) since i drive past at 7:00 am and 4:30 pm and they are in there everytime plus on weekends. they have no room to exercise and just lay around all day. It seems like they only have them to breed them or something. if anyone knows someone to call i'd love to know too!

By the way: Your dog is adorable!


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention I am in NYC area.. I hope we can try to help those who cannot help themselves... Thanks we fell in love with her...


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

If the dog is outside with no shelter, food or water, you can call animal control. If there is no clear evidence of neglect/abuse, there is probably not much you can do. Good luck.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

craven.44 said:


> If the dog is outside with no shelter, food or water, you can call animal control. If there is no clear evidence of neglect/abuse, there is probably not much you can do. Good luck.


This. Unless you want to keep shelling out 200 bucks.


----------

